# Newbie questions! #



## Bhiv (Sep 12, 2006)

Hi my name is Bhav, I am 33, DH is 32. We have been married for 6 1/2 years and been ttc for about 4. We have been for 1 ICSI cycle at Guy's in August 05 which failed. We are on our 2nd ICSI cycle and I am currently on day 9 of stims using 225 amps of menopur. The last cycle I was on Puregon and got 15 eggs out of whick only 8 were good enough to fertilise. We got 4 embies and only 2 made it to day 3.

I just had a scan this morning and my follies are still very small less thatn 10 Is this normal for day 9 of stimms? I have been increasing my protein intake and drinking Solgar Whey to helop with egg quality, and drinking loads of water.
I have going for acupuncture for about 3 1/2 months to help with my blood circulation. 
Does anyone have any more tips to for me to help my follies grow

Is anyone else having a treatment at Guys's? 

Bhav


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Bhav

welcome to fertility friends

I am sure you will find lots of advice and support here

Wishing you lots of luck on your treatment

I will leave a few links which you may find helpful

Cycle buddies for feb/march
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=59.0

Icsi board

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=31.0

I hope that you find these helpful

best wishes and lots of luck for your treatment

Emxx


----------



## shazicowfan (Jan 10, 2007)

Hi Bhav,

Welcome to the site 
I am sure you will find it really useful and everyone is so friendly!
Good luck with your eggs. I am not sure how to make them grow bigger, but I was told by my
hospital to drink loads of milk and eat lots of dairy as well as protein, particularly between the booster 
jag and e.c. day. I don't think it makes the eggs bigger but it is meant to help with fertilization. It didn't do me any harm anyway so fingers crossed you get lots of eggs, which turn into lots of embryos 
 and keep us posted as to how you get on!
love
Shazi x


----------



## Bhiv (Sep 12, 2006)

Hi Shazi

Thanks for your support, it is good to meet you. I have been trying to eat loads of protein this cycle as I have read loads about it helping with egg quality. I am also taking arginie and co-enzyme. I have my next scan on Friday so I am keeping my fingers crossed! 

Where are you having your treatment?

Bhav


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi bhav and welcome to the site 

You have come to the right place for advice and support and u have been left some great links to try. If u need any help finding your way around just ask 

Good luck with your treatment

Kate xx​


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Bhav

Welcome to FF    I am sure that you will find this site very supportive.

I have to agree with Midnight Blue that 24 hours can make a real difference as I found out, so try not to worry too much. Keep up with the protein and try and drink milk if you can.

 

Linda xx


----------



## kjones (Feb 7, 2007)

Hi I am in a similar situation to you.  I am going through IVF and was told at my first scan that no eggs were developing and we may have to cancel.  Went for a scan after 2 more days and was told I had 6 - 7 eggs that were around 10mm.  Went for a scan yesterday and 3 of them had grown to 14mm.

Have to go for another scan tomorrow to see if they are still growing.  Apparently I need 5 decent sized eggs before my dr will do retrieval so I am keeping everything crossed.

I have been told to drink lots of water and steer clear of caffine, hence I am on the loo every few minutes!!

Good luck with everything let me know how you get on and I will do the same.

Kerry
xxx


----------



## Bhiv (Sep 12, 2006)

Hi guys

Well I had my scan today and I have about 10 follies now !!! 3 of the follies are the right size, the nurse did say they will still grow as I have 2 more days of stimms. My EC is on Tuesday 

Kerry how did your scan go

Bhav


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi bhav thats great news!

Good luck for EC on tuesday

Kate xx​


----------



## kjones (Feb 7, 2007)

Went back yesterday and was told I have 5 decent sized eggs but still not big enough!!  Have to go back Sunday for another scan.  Dr seems hopeful.  Said egg collection should be Thursday if they have grown.

I'll let you know what happens.

Bhav thats great news.  Let me know how you get on.

Kerry
xxx


----------



## kjones (Feb 7, 2007)

Went back for my scan yesterday and I now have about 8 decent sized eggs and egg collection is scheduled for tomorrow!!

I will let you know how I get on.

Kerry
xxx


----------



## shazicowfan (Jan 10, 2007)

Hi Bhiv,

I am so glad that some of your eggs have grown. Well done!! 
I will be keeping everything crossed for you at e.c. tomorrow and I am sure you will do absolutely fine.
I am having treatment at Glasgow Royal Infirmary but at the moment I am waiting on a.f. before I can move on to next stage,
so you might beat me to it with a     
Keep us posted how you get on!
love
Shazi x


----------



## Bhiv (Sep 12, 2006)

Hi guys

I had my EC today- produced 14 eggs. On the whole I am feeling fine ..no pain whatsoever. Just praying that the eggs are mature and will fertilise ...right now really 

Shazi I hope your AF comes soon, I know it can be frustrating.

Kerry how did your EC go?


Bhav


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

*Bhav* thats great news hun 

Have you joined the cyclebuddies or 
are you planning on joining the ladies in waiting 

if you need the links just ask 

 &     for ET!

~Dizzi~
Willy nilly^


----------



## kjones (Feb 7, 2007)

Went for my ec yesterday.  They took out 5 eggs and have just telephoned to tell me that all 5 have fertilised.  I seriously cant believe my luck!

They are going to chose the best 2 to put back in on Friday afternoon.  I am so excited!!

Can anybody tell me after they have been put back in how long do I have to rest for?  I dont need to stay off work for the whole 2ww do I?

Thanks

Kerry
xxx


----------



## shazicowfan (Jan 10, 2007)

Hi Kerry,

Well done you! That is fantastic news 
I wish you loads of   for your e.t. tomorrow.
I have not got as far as getting the eggs put back in yet, but from what I have read on this site I think it is sensible to take a few days off after e.t. but to go back to normal after that, as if you have the whole   off you will go round the twist and the days will drag by!! You must do what you feel happiest with though, there's no point doing too much if you'll only worry about it!
Keep us posted how it all goes!

Hi Bhav,
Heres hoping that you have got lots of fertilised eggs today and that you will also be starting your   any day now! You done very well at e.c. so fingers crossed!!

love
Shazi x


----------



## Bhiv (Sep 12, 2006)

Hi

Kerry that is fantastic news . I am soooo happy for you . I got a call from the hospital as well today, out of 14 eggs they managed to get 6 embryos. I am going back on Friday for the ET and I am really  . I am just  that my embies continue to grow to 6-8 cell.

My last cycle I didn't rest at all after ET and I got a   This time I am going to make sure I take bed rest until Monday. I am due to go back to work on Tuesday.

Kerry, Shazi is right make sure you do rest for a few days after ET and relax during your  especially the first week as I have read that the embryo starts to implant from day 6 and continues from then. Do things that will make you happy and try not to get stressed about anything.

Take a look at this website, it is amazing because it shows how the embryo grows.
http://www.visembryo.com/baby/index.html

/links

Hi Dizzie

I do have a cycle buddy but I may just join the ladies in waiting, please can you send me the link.

Shazi, any update with you?

Bhav


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Fantastic news Kjones   Good luck and lots of huggles xx

Good luck for friday Bhiv.        

Its a good feeling when things get moving.

huggles to all
dakota


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi Bhav
Heres the Link  CLICK HERE
~Dizzi~


----------



## shazicowfan (Jan 10, 2007)

Hi Bhav,
Very best wishes for e.t. tomorrow  I am so pleased that you got 6 embryos, after all your worrying when you were stimming! 

Hi Kerry,
I hope everything went well with your e.t. today and that you now have a little bubba snuggled inside. 

I am still waiting impatiently for my a.f. and I don't even have any signs that it's on it's way but it will come eventually I suppose then I can start to catch up to where you guys are now.
 to you both, keep me posted!

love
Shazi x


----------



## kjones (Feb 7, 2007)

Am due to go for et tomorrow at 4.15.  Clinic telephoned me today to tell me that only 2 of the eggs were grade 1 and they will put these ones back in.

I was a bit disappointed cause when they telephoned me to tell me all 5 had fertilised I thought that this must mean all 5 were grade 1.  But apparently the other 3 are grade 2 and 3.

I will let you know how I get on tomorrow.

Kerry
xxx


----------



## Bhiv (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Shazi
The hospital called me today, my ET is at 10.30am, they have to do it under sedation because when they did the mock embryo transfer during my last cycle I was in too much pain 
I asked the embryologist how my embies were doing and she said they were multipying but how they are tomorrow is what counts!!!!
I guess I just need to keep praying!!!
Shazi I hope AF come soon for you then at least you can get on with your cycel! I read somewhere that having acupuncture before and after ET will help the success rate, unfirtunately I can't go before but I will be going straight after. I hope I get a   this time!


Hi Kerry
Don't be disheatened I'm sure all will be ok I will pray for the both of us and send you some   Just remember to relax. Grade 1 is good...keep positive.... 
I will find out what I'm left with tomorrow morning.
I just want to say   let us know how you get on tomorrow.


Bhav


----------



## shazicowfan (Jan 10, 2007)

Hi Kerry,
   with your e.t. this afternoon. I don't know why I got it into my head that it was Thursday . Anyway, like I said before , hopefully you will have a wee bubba snuggled inside by the end of tonight.
I am sorry you are disappointed with only having 2 grade one's but as I haven't got to this bit yet does it mean they let the grade 2 and 3 perish? Can they not refreeze those ones? I will need to speak to my hospital when I start as I don't want to let any perish at all even if they seem weaker because you never know!

Hi Bhav,
You will literally be on the operating table as I am writing this. It feels strange to know I am imagining you there yet I don't even know what you look like 
I hope you also have a wee bubba snuggled cosily inside and that it was not too painful a procedure for you!

Best wishes and lots of     to you both

love
Shazi x


----------



## kjones (Feb 7, 2007)

Well went for my et yesterday it was horrendous!!  Apparently I have a "kink" in my womb and he couldnt find the hole for the needle.  He tried about 4 different methods before finally getting the two eggies in!!  He said it was the hardest one he had ever done - trust me!!

Anyway I have two eggies getting comfy now.  Was a bit concerned last night as I passed a bit of blood and also this morning I have quite a lot of discharge.  Can anyone tell me if this is normal??

Thanks

Kerry
xxx

Bhav - how did you get on?


----------



## clare1982 (Feb 20, 2007)

Hi Kerry,

I had et yesterday too, I can't say for certain but it may just be from where the dr tried so many times to get the catheter through?? - perhaps you should call your hospital/clinic to put your mind at rest.

I'm struggling with pessaries, gel and pain so any tips would be gratefully received?

Good luck with the 2ww - fingers crossed

Bhav how did et go for you??

Clare
xx


----------



## Bhiv (Sep 12, 2006)

Hi 

My ET went okay, I ended up with 1 grade 4(grade 4 being the best and grade 1 being the worst) and 1 grade 3 under sedation. I don't think the other 4 embies made it . During my last cycle I went for a mock transfer during which I was in alot of pain  and after all that they couldn't get to the opening because I too has a slight kink!!!  So they decided to do the ET under sedation. 

As far as the cyclogest goes, the last time I was told to use it as a suppository(back passage) which was awful as it made me really constipated and gave me chronic hemhorroids  and they still haven't gone!!!
This time I was more prepared and they told me to user it vaginally..thank God I have been ok so far.


Kerry after I had the much transfer I bled for 5 days after..... I think it may have been a combination of all the probing and the nasal spray. I think you should call your clinic and let them know.

Clare, I normally just insert the pessaries as high as I can just before I go to bed....it seems to be ok.


Right now I feel pretty normal. How are the both of you feeling after the ET? I'm not sure if we are meant to be feeling anything. The nurse told me that implantation should start by Wed. I am trying to rest as much as I can and will be going back to work on Wednesday.


Shazi.....any sign of  

Bhav


----------



## kjones (Feb 7, 2007)

Well luckily the bleeding seems to have stopped but I am getting really bad pains which are very similar to period pains.  Doesanyone know if this is normal?

Kerry
xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Ladies I am going to move your whole thread now
to the *ladies in waiting board * 
as I feel you will have some extra support, and it is more apropriate to the stage you are now at.
Good luck -  for a 
I will look out for your news 

~Dizzi~


----------



## shazicowfan (Jan 10, 2007)

Hi girls,

How are you all coping now that you on your   ?
I am glad that all of you have now got your wee embryos safely on board !  
Kerry - I am glad the bleeding has stopped. It was probably caused by the trauma to your cervix during e.t. and I am positive your little embies are far far too high up to be affected by it. 
I am still waiting for the   to arrive so I couldn't say what is causing the period like cramps but I am pretty sure I have seen lots of girls mention this sensation on their   diaries and it is pretty normal and doesn't mean anything bad.
I wish all of you loads of sticky vibes and can't wait to hear how you are all getting on

love
Shazi x


----------



## clare1982 (Feb 20, 2007)

Hello Everyone,

Hope you're all doing ok??

I have been told by hospital to use cyclogest twice daily up back passage and gel once a day up the other I'm a bit sore now!!!  I might give them a call 2m to see if I can use them the other way, I was told by one nurse that as I was using the gel I had to put suppository up back passage?

Kerry - pleased to hear the bleeding has stopped, I've had cramps too also bad shooting pain left side and now feeling a bit bloated, I'm just resting up and drinking plenty of water.  

Bhav - I felt ok after et.  I say good morning and goodnight to my little embryos and keep hoping that they are going to stay put.  People must think I'm mad!!!!


I'm back to work tomorrow and can't say I'm looking forward to it too much! 

Hope you're all enjoying the rest of your weekend

Clare
xxx


----------



## Bhiv (Sep 12, 2006)

Hi guys

Well it's day 6 for me and all I have are slight sore (.)(.). I was meant to be going back to work tomorrow but I am taking another day off. I try and give myself  as much as I can and I nap in the afternoons.
Clare I don't think you are mad...I talk to my embryos as well 
Kerry how have you been feeling? Shaz I'm sure AF is on it's way!!!

Bhav


----------



## kjones (Feb 7, 2007)

Well I am on day 4 now.  I cant believe how slow it is going!!  Still got a few af type pains but not as bad as before.  Dr assured me that this is normal.  Back at work today but nothing to do so just sitting around.  Would rather be at home watching tv!!!  Still got really sore (.) (.) but have had these from the very beginning.  No other symptoms really to date.

I'll keep you posted.

Good luck to everyone else testing soon.

Kerry
xxx


----------



## clare1982 (Feb 20, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Hope you are well?

I agree with u Kerry the days are going so slow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

I've been back at work 2 days now all was going well until I had my back to work interview, as I've had 2 occasions of "sickness" relating to ICSI my office manager wants to refer me to Occupational Health as if it's my fault!  I've used annual leave and flex time that i'd built up for every appointment and for last week but was in so much pain I couldn't face work last thurs. I even offered to take it unpaid and have offered previously to take it unpaid but my office manager wasn't happy for me to do that(apparently it involves a bit of paperwork he obviously couldn't be bothered to do!) I talked it through with my line manager and explained everything  that we've gone through for the treatment and her response was "doesn't it make you wonder if it's all really worth it"!!!!!!! 

I couldn't believe she said it, I went off on one she apologised for what she said.  She did say that she understood what I was going through but she was getting pressure from my office manager he hasn't a clue about fertility treatment - sorry to go on I just need to vent off I'm so annoyed I'd been coping ok with everything but after that I can't stop crying the littlest thing is setting me off.

DH keeps telling me to calm down and think of the embryos which is what I now intend to do  I think i'm gonna go and have a nice big bar of chocolate to help cheer me up!!!!

Take care everyone

Clare 

xx


----------



## kjones (Feb 7, 2007)

Hi Clare

I cant believe your employers are so insensitive.  Easier said than done but you have to try and forget about them and if you need to take time off then do it.  You have to think of those little eggies.

I only work part time and all this waiting around is driving me nuts.

Still got af type pains and sore (.) (.).  Been to the loo about a million times today to check!!

Also ate a Mars Bar today!!!

Love
Kerry
xxx


----------



## Bhiv (Sep 12, 2006)

Hi 


Clare, Kerry is right.....try not to get stressed over this, I know is is easy to say but this is a really important time for you

I am back at work full time... I went for an acupuncture treatment during my lunch hour. Still only sore (.)(.), I may have had really slight AF ...I wouldn't call them pains but more sensations God only know what my embies are doing.

I guess I am a little paranoid becuase during my last cycle I aside from a few twinges I had no pain at all and no bleeding until I got a BFN and the hospital tolod me to stop the cyclogest.
I am trying to be mentally positive....the wait is frustrating 

Kerry hang in there.... we just HAVE TO get a   next week!!!!

Shazi, I haven't herard from you, how are you doing?



      for all of us!!!

Bhav


----------



## clare1982 (Feb 20, 2007)

Hello,

Thanks for the advice, I've now put work to the back of my mind.  

Like both of you I've had af type pains, i'm paranoid it's on it's way.  I'm glad I've got you guys to chat to about symptoms, this is my first go at ICSI and I get worried over any little twinge.

Kerry - I know what you me about keep going to the toilet to check.  

I've got everything crossed for all of us.

take care

Clare

xx


----------



## kjones (Feb 7, 2007)

All this waiting is driving me nuts!!  (.) (.) still really sore and have woke up this morning slightly constipated and have smelly dark coloured wee (tmi)!!!

I am sure I am imagining half of these things!!

Have stopped going loo so much to check though which is good!!

Kerry
xxx


----------



## Bhiv (Sep 12, 2006)

Good morning ladies...


Well it's Friday and the sun is shining in London....I feel good today. I have had dull pains on and off and sore (.)(.) also on and off. I pray    everyday for all of us on this journey....

I am going out to a Japanese restaurant with my work colleagues....should be good!!!

Kerry, Clare anything fun planned for the weekend?


Midnight blue....how are you getting on?


Bhav


----------



## kjones (Feb 7, 2007)

Hi Bhav

Still going ever so slightly mad!!  (.) (.) not as sore today dont know whether this is a good sign or not?

Not doing much over the weekend.  Live in Cyprus and in the winter months weekends are usually spent in the pub but seeing as I cant drink its pointless really!!

Babysitting my friends 3 children on Saturday night.  Agreed to do it ages ago before I knew I would be on this very stressful journey and wish I could get out of it but a promise is a promise I suppose.

Speak soon.
Kerry
xxx


----------



## Bhiv (Sep 12, 2006)

Hi Kerry


Wow Cyprus...it must be really beautiful where you live... Are you friends children very young??  Maybe being around children will be good for you...never know 

How are you feeling It is now lunchtime and I have no symptoms at all!!!! 
I was reading alot of the other posts on this website and really there is no way of knowing whether TX has worked or not until you do a test....it's like we've written and exam and now we're just waiting to find out if we have passed!!!!


I am trying to do alot of   and positive visualisation and I hope that will help.

Chat to you later

Bhav


----------



## clare1982 (Feb 20, 2007)

Hello Ladies,

I'm glad it's the weekend no work for two days , i'm just going to put my feet up I'm so tired!!!!!

Good luck with the baby sitting Kerry, hope they don't wear you out to much!! How long have you lived in Cyprus for??

Hope you enjoy your meal tonight Bhav.

Bhav what day are you testing?

Kerry we've only got a week to go!!!

Take care everyone
       for everyone

Clare

xx


----------



## kjones (Feb 7, 2007)

I have lived in Cyprus for a year now and it is very beautiful.  The kids are 3, 4 and 10.  We are going into Paphos and going to a beautiful restaurant called Fat Mammas (ooh just realised the name - perhaps its an omen)!!

Have not really had any symptoms today.  Trying to think positively but its hard!!

Speak soon.

Less than a week to go now!!

Kerry
xxx


----------



## shazicowfan (Jan 10, 2007)

Hi everyone,

How are you all doing? 
Everybody sounds like the   is driving them nuts  
Sorry I haven't been around the last few days, my computer crashed.
I have got all my fingers and toes crossed for you for lots of   in the next week or so. 
Good news for me is that a.f. has finally arrived 
My e.c. was on 8th January, but it feels as if I've waited about 2 years for my a.f. to arrive, so good news is I will start to catch up with you all soon.
Speak to you soon

love
Shazi x


----------



## Bhiv (Sep 12, 2006)

Hi ladies

I hope you are all okay...Clare I'm meant to be testing on Tuesday..but I may wait until Wednesday.  As far as symptoms go...all I feel is really tired, I can sleep all day. My (.)(.) are fine and belly is as flat as a pancake....has been for the past 2 days!!! I keep  visualising and   that my embies are implanted and thats why I can't feel anything...I am so  .  I am going      !!!!


   for us all!!!!!

How are you ladies doing?

Bhav


----------



## kjones (Feb 7, 2007)

Hi everyone

My original af is due today and I keep going to toilet to check!  Have slight af pains but nothing major.

Still got sore and veiny (.) (.) and am constipated!!

Only 4 days to go now.  I am really hoping that my af stays away.

Good luck everyone
Kerry
xxx


----------



## Bhiv (Sep 12, 2006)

Hi Kate

My symptoms are only slightly sore(.)(.) and very very tired since Friday. I have also been feeling very light headed. I had AF pains last night and couldn't fall asleep..... all sorts of throughs going through my head!!!

I don't have much of an appetite this morning though. 

I am too      to test!!!!

I am      for us!!!

Clare, Shaz, how are you ladies getting on?


Bhav


----------



## shazicowfan (Jan 10, 2007)

Hi Girls,

It's getting very close to test day for some of you now  
I am so nervous for you all and really really hope that lots of   come your way!
 
l
love
Shazi x


----------



## clare1982 (Feb 20, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

Hope you are all ok.

I've been so tired all weekend, had a bit of spotting on Saturday so I'm a bit worried about that, don't know if it's the cyclogest or af on it's way, I haven't had any other af symptoms so just hoping it's the cyclogest.

Bhav have you decided if you're testing tomorrow or wednesday good luck I'll be thinking of you i've got everything crossed.  

Shazi the 2ww is driving me nuts, i'm worrying over the slightest twinge, In a way I'm looking forward to testing Friday but I also don't want to just in case it's a bfn.  I keep trying to think of other things as soon as testing slips into my mind!!

Kerry - I hope af stays away for you - try eating lots of fruit for constipation - seems to work for me.

Take Care 

Clare

xx


----------



## Bhiv (Sep 12, 2006)

Good morning Ladies

Well my test day is today....I am too   to take the test. My symptoms today are that I am reeeeeeeeeeeeeeally tired and lightheaded(have been since Friday) no sore or veiny(.)(.), extremely slight AF( I had a few tinges yesterday more like a stretchy feeling below my belly button area). No bleeding at all and no bloatedness- stomach a flat as a pancake!!!!Oh yes and a little consipated.

My last cycle I had no symptoms and tested first thing on my test day (which funnily enough was also a Tuesday) and I got BFN. My AF had started by the Wednesday afternoon/evening. I am trying to be as positive-           as possible...I know will have to test by Thursday so I can let the hospital know.

Please God let us become parents!!!!!     Please let me get a  


Clare has the spotting stopped now? maybe the spotting is implantation bleeding?...hang in there!!

Kerry, Shaz how are you guys both feeling today?

Are the 3 of you testing Friday


Bhav


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Bhav

Have you tested yet  how have you resisted!

~Dizzi~
Sat on the edge of her seat . . . . . .


----------



## Bhiv (Sep 12, 2006)

Hi Dizzi


I am at work and I don't have any HPT's with me(purposely did that)....I am going to wait until tomorrow at least..... Good luck...    let me know how you get on.

Bhav


----------



## kjones (Feb 7, 2007)

Yes I am testing on Friday Bhav.  Have to call hospital tomorrow to book a time to go in on Friday for my test.  Its really getting me down now.  Having bad day today dont feel very positive at all.

Still got usual aches and pains and have slight af pains.  Have not had any spotting and am worried that I have had no implantation bleeding.

Hurry up Friday!

Kerry
xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Oh Kerry hun  
Chin up   everyone has different symptoms so
theres plenty of time yet!
have a read of other members 2ww diaries! for insperation and reasurence.
 for you both 
~Dizzi~


----------



## Bhiv (Sep 12, 2006)

Hi Kerry, Dizzi is right....not everyone has implantation bleeding.

I haven't had any bleeding at all, I was having a white creamy discharge but that has stopped today- it may have just been the cyclogest.

chin up...you will get a BFP....


Bhav


----------



## clare1982 (Feb 20, 2007)

Hello Everyone,

Bhav good luck tomorrow   hope you get  tomorrow.

It's strange I only had the spotting Saturday, everything was ok for a couple of days then got light brown discharge this pm (sorry!!) I haven't got a clue what's going on down there! I just hope af stays away I'm getting worried it's on it's way.

Only got tomorrow and thursday then I test I am having to resist testing early dh has hidden the test, I've looked for it but can't find it!!!

Kerry try not to worry about no spotting - not everyone has it, a lady at work is 7 months pregnant she didn't know she was until last week! this will be her 3rd she had no symptoms at all for the last 2.

Only 2 more days to go.

Take Care Everyone

Clare
x x x

Bhav - once again good luck for tomorrow I really hope it works for you


----------



## Bhiv (Sep 12, 2006)

Hi Ladies

I got a     !!! I am in     I am still so tired......

I wish you ladies all the best with the rest of your  ....it will be okay. 

As far as symptoms go I had bad AF pains yesterday( I was convinced I was going to get a  ) and I even woke up with them this morning.... at the moment the pains have subsided. No sore boobs, no dark nipples, no nausea, no bloated tummy....just very tired still!!!

Hang in there ladies....I am keeping all my bits crossed for you.

Let me know how you guys are doing.

Bhav


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Bhav on your 

                    ​
~Dizzi~


----------



## clare1982 (Feb 20, 2007)

Hello

Congratulations Bhav I'm so pleased for you  

XXXXX

Clare


----------



## Bhiv (Sep 12, 2006)

Hi Ladies

No long to go....I have all my bit crossed for you and will    !!!

I want to wish you all the best for tomorrow.....let me know how you guys get on.

Shaz are you testiong tomorrow as well

Bhav


----------



## shazicowfan (Jan 10, 2007)

Wow Bhav,

Fantastic news on your    
I am absolutely utterly over the moon for you!
Well done   
Clare and Kerry I have got everything crossed for your tests 
I am hopefully going to be starting f.e.t. in the next week or so!
love
Shazi xx


----------



## clare1982 (Feb 20, 2007)

Hello,

Thanks Shazi and Bhav, I don't think I'm gonna sleep at all tonight, I'm getting really nervous now.

Kerry good luck tomorrow - let me know how you get on - i'll be thinking of you.

Clare

xx


----------



## clare1982 (Feb 20, 2007)

Hello,

I can't believe i'm up this early, I've been up since 3.  did test we got from hospital and got a   couldn't quite believe it so dragged dh to tesco at 330 to buy another test and that came up with a   I really can't believe it!!!!!

Good luck with your test today kerry sending loads of       your way

Take care

Clare
x


----------



## Bhiv (Sep 12, 2006)

Oh my gosh...     on your  

I am so000000000000000000 happy for you Clare!!!!    Just take it easy this weekend.


     . 


Kerry,Shaz am praying for you both.....   


Bhav


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

CLARE on your 

                    ​
~Dizzi~


----------



## shazicowfan (Jan 10, 2007)

Well done Clare!!

What fantastic news      
I am totally thrilled for you!
You all deserve your   so much and I hope it is your turn next Kerry!

love
Shazi x


----------



## kjones (Feb 7, 2007)

I went for my blood test yesterday and unfortunately got a BFN.  My level was 0.100 whatever that means.  To say I am devastated is underestimating things.  I cried for a few hours yesterday and was ok on the night but I have woke up this morning and realised that I dont have to take any meds and I just feel empty and cheated.  I did all that hard work and got nothing in return.

The hardest part has been telling my friends and family,  My husband sobbed yesterday and I felt terrible.

Have to go to hospital on Tuesday to see when we can start again but I am not going to tell anyone, this way its only me who gets upset.

I know it was only our first go but the thought of doing it all again fills me with dread

Sorry for being so sad but I guess you know how it is.  Congratulations to all those ladies that got BFP's I am very pleased for you.

Still no sign of af and I guess part of me wont believe its all over until it arrives.

Take care everyone
Kerry
xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Oh *Kerry * hun 
I am so Gutted for you -  I really wish your result had of been posative,
Like you I need to see the  before I can accept its over,
I hope she arrives soon  if she must come 
Take care hun,

~Dizzi~


----------



## shazicowfan (Jan 10, 2007)

Hi Kerry,
I am so disappointed  and sad for you  
I really wished hard for you to get a positive result
Take good care of yourself and don't feel guilty that others are sad too, there is nothing you can do about that.
Just make sure you look after your own health
Truly best wishes for a positive outcome next time
love
Shazi x


----------



## Bhiv (Sep 12, 2006)

Kerry honey I am so sorry to hear about your BFN. I know it's hard cause I've been there....please be strong, just remember time is the greatest healer. I was thinking of you all weekend, I didn't get a chance to come online.
I know you will get a BFP next time, if I can get a BFP so can you. I will continue to     for you.
Sending you   .

Take care of your self

Bhav


----------



## kjones (Feb 7, 2007)

Well my AF came yesterday and I have finally accepted that its all over.

Been to hospital today and I can start again at the beginnong of April hopefully.  Dr did warn me though that my chances of success are less than 20% cause of my high hormone levels.

I think I will go through all the next tx thinking that its not going to work cause then I shouldnt be too disappointed.

Thanks for your support
Kerry
xxx


----------



## Bhiv (Sep 12, 2006)

Hang in there Kerry...next time it will work for you just keep positive. That's what I did this time....it must have helped me somehow.
I will continue to     , let me know when you start your next treatment.
Take care 


Shazi, how are things with you??

Bhav


----------



## shazicowfan (Jan 10, 2007)

Hi girls,

Kerry I hope you are starting to feel a little bit more hopeful now and are over the shock a little.
Please please let it be your turn next time! 
Bhav and Clare how are you doing?
Has your news sunk in yet? You must be so excited.
I am getting my bloods checked every few days for a natural f.e.t. I am not ready yet, but maybe by next week I will be. I will keep you posted

love
Shazi x


----------



## clare1982 (Feb 20, 2007)

Hello Ladies,

Kerry how you feeling hun, i've been thinking of you and dh take care x

Shazi it's not sunk in yet, i still can't believe it i don't think i'll really believe it until the scan..  Good luck with fet sending you loads of     , i'll keep everything crossed for you.

How u feeling Bhav?

Clare
xxx


----------



## kjones (Feb 7, 2007)

Well its been a really stressful week.  Just starting to come to terms with things now.  DH is away for 10 days now and am not looking forward to being on my own - too much time to think!

Thanks everyone for your kind words.  I will keep you all posted as to whats happening.  I will keep looking on here to see how you are all getting on.

Take care
Kerry
xxx


----------



## Bhiv (Sep 12, 2006)

Hi Ladies

I hope you are all okay....sorry I haven't posted for a few days, I haven't been feeling all that great still very tired and now the nausea has kicked in.

Clare how are you feeling?

Kerry hun Keep the faith   

Thanks

Bhav


----------



## clare1982 (Feb 20, 2007)

Hi Bhav,

I'm doing ok, feeling tired most of the time.  I had my first bit of sickness yesterday I was so happy to be sick!!!!  I'm looking forward to next Friday, I think i'll be able to relax a lot more once I know how many there are and that they are in the right place.

Hope you're all well

Clare


----------



## shazicowfan (Jan 10, 2007)

Hi everybody,
Hope you are all doing ok.
Clare I am glad that you are so happy to be sick- enjoy every minute of it   
Bhav obviously you are now sick of being sick! Hope it calms down soon for you!
Kerry I am thinking of you and hope that your stress levels are starting to go down a little bit!
My f.e.t. is unfortunately going to be delayed.
I am bitterly disappointed, as it came out of the blue. 
The hospital wanted me to try a natural cycle, where the embryos are replaced just after you naturally ovulate. However after 8 days of bloods there wasn't even a sign of me ovulating and now they want to do a medicated cycle.
It's not the end of the world but it puts me back about 6-8 weeks I think, as I now need another a.f. then I down regulate and then they build me back up . Anyway, not to worry I will get my wee    one day!

love
Shazi x


----------

